# amichelle4u



## Amichelle4u (Oct 13, 2006)

hi my name is amichelle

i would like to share my story with others maybe by hearing my story will prevent someone else from going through what my family and i have gone through. 7 years ago i had a beautiful baby girl she was full term and very healthy the pregnancy was very successful, my daughter is the joy of my life.
ive been with this same obgyn office for 9 years. and felt very confident with my doctors, in 2005 i became pregnant again i was very happy, my daughter wanted a little brother or a little sister , by her being an only child i felt that this is a good thing!! my husband and i were excited as well. as months passed on we found out we were having a boy, my hubby and i couldn't be any happier, we would have one boy and one girl. around my 29 week of pregnancy i had to recieve steriod shots because my cervix had started to shorten. The doctor wanted to make sure just incase i went into labor the babys' lungs would be protected on my 31 wk ofpregnancy because of my shortening of my cervix i was put on bed rest and given a home health aide.
32 weeks my water broke my doctors goals were to deliver the baby at 34 weeks during the first 4 days in the hospital they placed me on antibitotics
when i finally reached 34 weeks the day before delivery i noticed that morning that the baby wasn't very active, i notified the nurses that evening the baby wasn't very active either. the doctor was called into my room, he brought in the ultrasound and immediatey had the nurses prep me up for a emergency c-section. when the baby was delivered i never had the chance to hold him, they rushed him off to special care nursey. i was in shock, i was confused i had know idea what was going on. how did my baby get an infection when i was supppose to be watched around the clock after all i was labeled a high risk pregnancy. my baby was sent to another hospital i was told by the doctors at that hospital that my baby was very, very sick.
my mind is blink why is the baby soo sick i question these doctors, they told me that they had know idea until they did further testing, the next day im notified that the baby had pnuemonia...then i was told the baby had group b strep. i was in shock. the babys' oxygen level was very low, they performed a blood transfusion my baby went thru hell. when that hospital couldn't do any more from him they were deciding on what other hospital they could send him to, it would either a hospital in boston or in new haven, ct.
they decided to send him to new haven hospital once he was there he was placed on a ecmo machine which is a machine that works for his lungs, he was hooked up to every life support known to man. ventilators, respirators, blood pressure monitors tons of medication and so forth it was very sad.
the doctors at my hospital transported me down to the hospital to be with my son. i was admitted there. when i saw my son i was in shock because of the medication they were giving him he was bloated all over. i broke down and cried, i collapsed in the nurses arms. my sons' doctor was there, they were trying to reassure me that they were doing everything to save his life.
i was then told by the doctors that my son had developed neonatal sepsis.
as the days went by i stayed by my sons side for hours, sometimes i would stay all day. praying over him. my son conditon just started to deteriorate
his body began producing blood clots, the clots began clotting up the machine, his kidneys began to fail..he didn't have any blood flowing through to his legs, his skin began to mottled, then his liver stopped working. for a week he fought hard to live, unfortunately my son passed away.
this has been the saddest year of my life. i had to pull myself together and make burial arrangements, my husband he is upset with the doctors my daughter asked me what happen to her brother and i explain to her that he was very, very sick and god called him home to heaven. My husband and i had an autopsy done and my son had group b-strep sepsis which led to an amniotic infection called chorioamnioitis and severe bronchipneumonia.
I stayed in the hospital for 2 weeks with premature rupture of membranes, the doctors knew that once your water breakss they have 24-48 hours to take the baby out, and they chose to prolong the pregnancy which resulted in my sons death, since this happen i have left that practice and have moved on to another obgyn office. i was too trusting with my doctors.
if anyone has any advice for me please feel free to respond to [email protected]


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)




----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

No advice but I'm so so sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I wish you all the strength in the world to get thru this.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Miguelsmomma (Jul 27, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss and the horrible nightmare you and your whole family have been through.

Just know that even though you can't see him, he is still a part of your family and always will be just like my Miguel will always be our firstborn baby. I light a candle for him all the time and pray for him every day.

Hugs and love to you.

PS, what was your beautiful son's name?


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)




----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

s to you. I lost my daughter to acute chorioamnionitis, she died before she was born. I am so very very sorry for your loss. Please know that we are here for you as you begin to make decisions and take steps forward.







s


----------



## Len (Nov 19, 2001)

I am very sorry for the tragic loss of your son. It sounds like you did everything under your power to protect him, and that he was loved every second of his life.

I also had my baby die and besides my own grief I also have to carry my 7 yo son's grief for his brother and that is devastating.

I hope you can find all the support you need in these hard times.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

. I feel your grief. I, too left my last obgyn. My daughter died of uterine rupture and palcenta abruption. Usually, doctors watch the scar of women the previous cesareans (or other abdominal surgeries)...mine didn't. I wasn't aware of any "dangers". The only ultrasound I had was at 14 weeks. My daughter, Alexis who was stillborn was completely healthy and could have survived. I rack my brain day in and day out wondering "What could have been"...she would've been 5 months old.
I'm so so so sorry...this forum is a great one for grief support.


----------



## gadivapeach72 (Dec 27, 2005)

I pray that GOD will comfort you and your family during this difficult time and grant you all peace. Your angel is with HIM in heaven..right by HIS side.

Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

amichelle,
i am so sorry. we lost our daughter a 1 1/2 year ago, and there was an infection. i found out that infections can spread in a matter of minutes, especially because baby is in a sterile environment. it is so unfair. no one told me this could happen, and i can't understand why it had to happen to our daughter. not that it should happen to any baby, but we did everything right and still ended up losing her. i hope you have support to help you through these hard times so soon after your son's death. (i sent you a note through your link, too).

there are alot of mom's here who have lost their baby for whatever reason or no reason at all. whatever the cause or question mark, it doesn't change the pain, or the amount of love we have for our babies that died. knowing that there were other women out there who this happened to really helped me incorporate her death and the grief into my life afterward. because at first i felt like i was the ONLY one who had her child die! i have met some wonderful mom's here who helped me so much, some with stories so similiar to what happened to me. it has been a life saver for me. i hope you can find the same support here...
much love to you...


----------



## beckyphry (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. How tragic.


----------



## Amichelle4u (Oct 13, 2006)

thank u for replying, it means alot that there are people out there who care


----------



## Amichelle4u (Oct 13, 2006)

thank u for caring

sincerely amichelle


----------

